# Proof that the swine flew



## Theognome (Apr 30, 2009)

Theognome


----------



## Rangerus (Apr 30, 2009)

That was funny! this is not. 

Origin of Swine Flu Found
Sunday, April 26th 2009


----------



## OPC'n (Apr 30, 2009)

Stop showing that kid kissing that pig!!!! Hey a pig with wings! Now I guess all those threats that everyone has ever made will come true!


----------



## Berean (Apr 30, 2009)

Is that pig flying north, Bill?


----------



## BG (Apr 30, 2009)

Rangerus said:


> That was funny! this is not.
> 
> Origin of Swine Flu Found
> Sunday, April 26th 2009



I love bacon but ......raw no thanks.

I wonder if that kids name is Hanky?


----------



## Beth Ellen Nagle (Apr 30, 2009)

But did it flew over the cuckooss nest?


----------



## DMcFadden (Apr 30, 2009)

WDG said:


> Rangerus said:
> 
> 
> > That was funny! this is not.
> ...



Posh! That isn't "bacon." It's pork tartare.


----------



## LawrenceU (Apr 30, 2009)

DMcFadden said:


> WDG said:
> 
> 
> > Rangerus said:
> ...




Nah, it's really raw souse!


----------



## Theognome (Apr 30, 2009)

I bet it tastes like pig boogers.

Theognome


----------



## OPC'n (Apr 30, 2009)

Theognome said:


> I bet it tastes like pig boogers.
> 
> Theognome



I can handle a lot in my line of work but the one thing I can't stomach is sputum/boogers!


----------



## LawrenceU (Apr 30, 2009)

That kid has a great future ahead. I can see him going into all types of work that most people would never do and pay well to have done. There are all sorts of career fields wide open for him:

Hog Licker is just the beginning. He could branch out into Cattle Licker and then go international working on African game preserves as an Elephant Licker. While there I'm sure that National Geographic would love a follow up to Jane Gudall's work, Licking Among the Apes. Then it would be time to move into Jacques Cousteau's realm. He could start small with Dugong Licker and then move all the way to Blue Whale Licker. If he still is energetic he could move out of Mammalian Licking and enter the very rare field of Ichtian Licking. I'm pretty sure that is totally uncharted research.


----------



## Berean (Apr 30, 2009)

Theognome said:


> I bet it tastes like pig boogers.
> 
> Theognome



And you would know that how? (Sorry, couldn't resist)


----------



## PresbyDane (Apr 30, 2009)




----------



## Hamalas (Apr 30, 2009)

I find this thread disturbing.


----------



## PresbyDane (Apr 30, 2009)

disturbing how?


----------



## OPC'n (Apr 30, 2009)

eating snot that's how


----------



## Berean (Apr 30, 2009)

Snot can fly


----------



## Theognome (Apr 30, 2009)

Berean said:


> Snot can fly



That snot funny.

Theognome


----------



## OPC'n (Apr 30, 2009)

Snot can fly and it really isn't funny especially when it lands on you!


----------



## Berean (Apr 30, 2009)

Not funny either if it's got the H1N1 virus in it


----------



## LawrenceU (Apr 30, 2009)

All together now. . .

Grandma's in the cellar 
Lordy, can't you smell her 
Cooking biscuits on that dirty black iron stove.

In her eye . . .

Never mind.


----------

